# What to do with children !!



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

My 8 year old nephew is visiting us for a week on october 14th.
Does anone know where we could visit that would entertain him ? I did notice there is a zoo type place in Coimbra, is it worth a visit ?
We dont mind travelling.
Regards
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Zoo type place? do you mean the Portugal in miniature, then yes, ever age group enjoys it. Pitch and Putt, military muesen, ten pin bowling at Forum also in Coimbra, 
Oct a lot might have shut down, there's ropewalks at Fig de Foz, bird zoo at go karting & ten pin bowling at Vila Nova de Poiares, canoe down Mondego from Penacova


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Great info thanks canoeman. He will love all of them !
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry forget to say where bird zoo was, a couple of kms from Montemor-o-Velho, drive down the A14 and it takes you through the paddy fields but probably harvested by now 
EUROPARADISE

Tourist office very good at Coimbra ABOUT COIMBRA - ::: COIMBRA TOURISM ::: and the new park on the south side of Mondego has a lot of different activities, the one thing I wouldn't waste money on in Coimbra is the boat trip that goes up and down a very short stretch of the Mondego, if he likes astrology and similar there's a great museum in the University.


----------

